# I can't believe it's taken me this long



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

to figure out how much fun agility is... I volunteered at my first agility trial today and had absolutely the best time! Mack and I just finished the pre-agility class at Charlotte Dog Training Club (LOVE these people) and I thought that going out and getting my feet wet might be a good way to learn things (since I know next to nothing ) I was leash runner and chute fluffer and it was just so much fun to be out there and have a front row seat and listen to the judge chit chat etc. 

I can't wait for our next class to start! Mack will be a year old in May. I spoke to the instructor before I signed up for this next class and she assured me that there wouldn't be any significant jumping and it shouldn't be a problem. I was wondering if you all recommend continuing to take classes or would I take a break until he's closer to two years old? I don't want to do anything to compromise his joints just because I'm all gung ho now. (His breeder and I are in touch regularly and she would strangle me if anything preventable happened to him....)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I started with Tess when she was one. Haven't done much training lately because of work and much volunteering with her, but I plan to start in April again. I love doing agility outside, so I skipped the winterperiod. A good trainer will look at every dog separately, so you will be fine with the jumping. Have fun!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The A frame makes me nervous in a young big breed of dog...


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CDTC is my home club too, lots of great people there. 

What about taking a few obedience classes instead of another agility class if you are worried about it? You can work on the teamwork piece that will really help in the future.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

@Nolefan,

How old is your puppy? It is always fun to start with a new dog! I look forward to hearing more about your agility adventures! It is fun working at trials! I enjoy being a sheet runner

Agility is fun! I have taken classes, and privates before(never trialed), but just recently started taking privates again with my obedience dog, and I am having a blast!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Agility is a ton of fun! I did it with my Penny! I would wait to really dive into it until your dog is two. Maybe do rally or something until then? It is just not worth the risk. The only thing I do with my pup are tunnels, wobble boards, and really low teeters. I want to get her used to the stuff at a young age, but in a safe way. I am excited for when she is older, and we can start on more stuff!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> @Nolefan,
> 
> How old is your puppy?


Mack, the collie in my sig photo, is going to be a year old in May. The instructor I believe is very good, she is British and has been teaching agility for about 30 years, so she is certainly experienced. She has a Jack Russell and border collies and I haven't really drilled her about how up to date she is on hip/joint issues for large breeds and training too much while they're still growing. 

I had mentioned sitting out till fall and she said she hated to see him lose the skills he's learned. She really liked Mack and said she thought he's a natural for it. 

I just thought I'd ask you all about how slowly you would recommend I take it. We certainly have plenty of work to be doing on obedience skills so it's not like I'd be twiddling my thumbs....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan, obedience work, then when he is ready, agility!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input here, you all are a wonderful resource as always....
 I switched our spring class and instead of beginning agility we got the last spot left in 'tricks and treats'. I think we'll work on the basics this summer, try rally in the fall and I'll save begginer agility to celebrate his 2nd birthday 
I'll feel better and no one here will have to bite back "I told you so"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan and I can never pass up a chance to say that I absolutely ADORE Mack!!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You will have fun with a tricks class!


----------

